# excision of infected umbilicus/urachus



## september73 (Nov 12, 2013)

Is there a CPT code for excision of infected umbilicus/urachus ? The surgeon gave me the report and procedures that were done were excision of infected umbilicus /urachus and repair of umbilical hernia. Please advise on the excision code.

Thank you,

Crystal


----------



## kimberliterpstra (Dec 2, 2013)

I just coded one of these today!  Pretty rare.  I believe I used 51500, found in the urology section of the CPT book.  I'm at home, so I don't have my CPT handy, but that sounds right.


----------

